# Why is the D5100 cheaper than D90?



## PicMaker (Jun 29, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone knows why the D5100 is cheaper (some £80 or $120?).

You can make up this margin and save money if you buy the kit lens (18-105) with the D90 as a combined kit.

In the UK you can get a D5100 for about £420 body only, while the D90 is at £500. I can't fathom this out, can anyone???


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2012)

Although the D90 is an older model, and the D5100 has a few advantages from newer technology, I would venture to say that people are willing to pay a little more money (myself included) for the few features that the D90 has over the D5100. Built in AF motor, and Flash Commander. If those are not an issue, then the D5100 is the better choice of camera. personally, I like the ability to pick AF or AF-D lenses and still have them auto focus on my D90.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 29, 2012)

Because it is an entry level model.  The d90 was considered a prosumer model when released.  It it better built, has a built in AF motor, commander mode to trigger off camera flash.The d5100 has a newer sensor and I, personally, think that is the only benefit.Go to a local store and hold each in your hands and feel the difference as well.


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2012)

The D90 has an LCD on the top of it, 2 command wheels, CLS Commander mode, more external controls, an auto focus motor, pentaprizm viefinder, and many other features the D5100 lacks.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2012)

KmH said:


> The D90 has an LCD on the top of it, 2 command wheels, CLS Commander mode, more external controls, and many other features the D5100 lacks.


 
And there you have it. love my D90. cant wait to get the D7000 :thumbup:


----------



## orb9220 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep as mentioned all above. Also D90 has Bigger Brighter Viewfinder for easier time composing. With the Dedicated 2nd control wheel and dedicated buttons. Means I can adjust on the fly without my eye leaving the viewfinder. Where entry cameras I would miss a shot to go menu digging. Became frustrated after just 9 months and had to upgrade.

That and takes a true integrated vertical grip. Top Lcd for Night and Tripod work. Makes for a more features wide usability. 

So comes down to how far your path into photography goes. Personally I want a camera I can grow into the next few years. Not one I very may well grow out of in the first year.
.
.


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2012)

The D90 was never a prosumer model.

Nikon has 2 grades of entry-level cameras. The compacts that don't have an auto focus motor - D40, D40x, D60, D3000, D3100, D3200, D5000, D5100 - and the normal size cameras that do have a focus motor - D50, D70, D70s, D80, D90, and D7000.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah, though I'd say the D7000 is almost pro-sumer, as it'd be hard to have a better crop sensor, and some pros shoot with it for certain reasons.  

Pro-sumer though is usually bodies like the D700, D800, etc and are usually full frame FX.  With the D4 and the like being the pro models.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2012)

I was under the impression that Nikon never actually used the words "prosumer"  for ANY of their cameras. it was DX and FX models. I think they call some of their FX cameras "pro" models, but thats about it. i think it was other marketing factors and sales outlets that coined the phrase "prosumer". I could be wrong tho.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 29, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> I was under the impression that Nikon never actually used the words "prosumer"  for ANY of their cameras. it was DX and FX models. I think they call some of their FX cameras "pro" models, but thats about it. i think it was other marketing factors and sales outlets that coined the phrase "prosumer". I could be wrong tho.



Yeah, it was never official by any means.  I always sort of thought of it like this:

Consumer grade: D3100, D3200, D5100, D40, etc

Enthusiast grade: D7000, D90, D70, etc

Pro-sumer grade: D700, D800

Pro grade D3, D4

The next step is where the D600 fits in, I guess it'd be considered an enthusiast grade FX.  It's clearly not aimed at pro-sumer occasional wedding type shooters, but it's kind of weird putting it alongside the pure enthusiast grade, which was traditionally been DX format.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 29, 2012)

D600 will be "Pro-enthusiast" grade that will steal all the business from D800's.


----------



## PicMaker (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies........

I know the thread has changed shape and I don't want to upset anyone, but I find this pro, prosumer, entry level thing a bit hard to understand.

Let me tell you what I mean. If I shot just portraits, family photo's, pets, etc, and made a living from it, I can in all fairness call myself a pro because it was my income. I do not need a D4 to do that or any FX camera.
I also know a professional or 2 that use the D7000 for weddings. 

One last thing, build aside, a D3100 10-15 years ago would have been the No1 "pro" model if it had existed.


----------



## IByte (Jun 29, 2012)

D600 will be the poor mans FF.


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2012)

Nikon's model numbering scheme, so far, defines entry-level, prosumer, and pro grade.

All Dxx(letter)(like the D40x, and D70s) and Dxxxx models are entry-level.

All Dxxx(letter)(D300s) are prosumer (so far).

All Dx(letter)(D3s, D3x) are pro grade, and have a built-in vertical grip.

No doubt the D7000 has substantially raised the bar for all entry-level grade DSLR's but the D7000 still lacks many of the features Nikon's prosumer cameras have long had.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 29, 2012)

My guess is the D5000 is cheaper than the D90 because the D90 is more expensive. Just a guess for what its worth.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 29, 2012)

KmH said:


> The D90 was never a prosumer model.
> 
> Nikon has 2 grades of entry-level cameras. The compacts that don't have an auto focus motor - D40, D40x, D60, D3000, D3100, D3200, D5000, D5100 - and the normal size cameras that do have a focus motor - D50, D70, D70s, D80, D90, and D7000.



Damn wikipedia lies again!!!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikon_D90


I only said it was because that is how all the sites list it as.  But I guess Nikon doesn't list it as one, but then again they don't list the D300s as one either.


But at the end of the day it really doesn't matter because it's about how your imagination and how you create, utilize, and shape the light.

Here's a d40x group on flickr.  

http://www.flickr.com/search/groups/?q=portrait&m=pool&w=23006027@N00&s=int


----------



## SCraig (Jun 29, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> Yeah, it was never official by any means.  I always sort of thought of it like this:
> 
> Consumer grade: D3100, D3200, D5100, D40, etc
> 
> ...


It's not that simple.  In Nikon's own words, the Professional D300.

I agree that this breakdown is generally correct but there has never been any clear-cut definition handed down by Nikon.  I even read somewhere a few years ago that the "Pro-grade" Nikons were easy to recognize because they all had black shutter release buttons whereas "Everything Else" has silver buttons.  That would put the D300, D700, and D7000 in the "Pro" range where they obviously don't belong.

That generalization also doesn't take into consideration time.  For example, the D1 once WAS a Pro-Grade camera but by today's standards it is far from being one.

I don't have an answer.  I think your listing is as good as any, but even so there are gray areas.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 29, 2012)

SCraig said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it was never official by any means.  I always sort of thought of it like this:
> ...



yeah, I totally agree with you.  Its never that clearcut (and I don't Nikon has ever wanted it to be that clear cut).  The D3200 is the entry level and the D4 is the flagship, between those points is a lot of grey area and debate.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 29, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...




It's not really a gray area.


They are just models in between the D3200 and the D4 with different options available.  Just choose the one that fits your needs.


You can get professional quality pictures from a D1.  You can print pretty large too depending on the distance your work is supposed to be viewed from and the quality of the file _you _create.


http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1021&message=1311883&changemode=1


Flickr: Search Nikon D1 Users Group


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 29, 2012)

FWIW, I hang out in a certain bargain forum and many people have reported success grabbing a Nikon D90 with the 18-105 on clearance at some best buys!  Call it what class of camera you want but that is a steal of a deal...


----------



## xj0hnx (Jun 29, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> FWIW, I hang out in a certain bargain forum and many people have reported success grabbing a Nikon D90 with the 18-105 on clearance at some best buys!  Call it what class of camera you want but that is a steal of a deal...



For how much? My local best buy has a D7000 and D90 that the girl that runs the section said they were going to be selling the floor models soon. Unless they let them go for silly low, I'd almost rather pass than buy a camera that thousands of grimy hands have done who knows what to.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 29, 2012)

oops, forgot to say for 599...  Most people are scoring New in Box!  If they sell display model they take another 10% off.  This is regional I guess.


----------

